# Aromatic decaff coffee



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

Hello!

Is there a ground aromatic (not artificial aroma, just good coffee aroma) decaff coffee?

I got a TAYLORS coffee and it is horrible

thanks!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Their is a pretty comprehensive thread on decaf: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=35618

I haven't tried it yet but I noticed Strangers coffee had one that sounded more interesting than average...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Taylors stuff is most probably stale, especially if bought from a supermarket where it'll have been stuck in a warehouse as well.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeer said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is there a ground aromatic (not artificial aroma, just good coffee aroma) decaff coffee?
> 
> ...


Pre-ground coffee will not give you the best results. Better to grind as required.


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

I cannot grind, is there any preground in fresh re-sealed package that is aromatic and tastes nice?

Taylor was extreme crap


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Time for a grinder perhaps?


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

Deansie26 said:


> Time for a grinder perhaps?


is there a compact automatic one? but I am not sure if I should invest the time to grind it?

certainly no time to master any grinding skill or something


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'd recommend a gaggia mdf, can pick them up very reasonably and will do a solid job. I considered keeping for the purpose of decaf


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

thanks but sorry no, I cannot have this thing at the office, the whole office will laugh at me

if it was a tiny portable one, I might consider

but again, it won't look good to spend time grinding coffee at the office


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Can you tell us how you brewed the Taylors? (weights, times, etc.)


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

I just opened the bag, poured coffee into a paper filter and then into my V60 and poured hot water until it fills the cup, that's it

The result was hideous and I don't believe my technique was bad or something, the coffee is horrendous (I have tried their individually sealed coffee bags and they are horrendous too)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and if it is in an office is the coffee for you or does everyone drink it. With reground coffee, it arrives in a sealed package. As soon as you open it and the air hits it the grinds begin to stale. It does not matter whose brand of coffee you go for it is the same for all. What brew method are you using?


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

I am using a V60, so it is a drip method?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

coffeer said:


> thanks but sorry no, I cannot have this thing at the office, the whole office will laugh at me
> 
> if it was a tiny portable one, I might consider
> 
> but again, it won't look good to spend time grinding coffee at the office


The option would be buying individually wrapped ESE pods, if there is a decaff option and always use just one or as many as needed, that way you won't get the whole bag stale overnight.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeer said:


> I am using a V60, so it is a drip method?


Handgrinder, or grind it at home take to work and use there .


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

Stanic said:


> The option would be buying individually wrapped ESE pods, if there is a decaff option and always use just one or as many as needed, that way you won't get the whole bag stale overnight.


Unfortunately, I won't have many options with that, ESE pods are Lavazza/Illy only I think?

I did try coffee bags, but I only found Taylor and they were horrible.

Do you know the big coffee carafes they use in conferences/seminars? That coffee is always amazing! How do they do that?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

coffeer said:


> I just opened the bag, poured coffee into a paper filter and then into my V60 and poured hot water until it fills the cup, that's it
> 
> The result was hideous and I don't believe my technique was bad or something, the coffee is horrendous (I have tried their individually sealed coffee bags and they are horrendous too)


This isn't going to work. It's not the coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You need scales , pouring kettle. Or a French press.

A French press would be miles simpler.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

coffeer said:


> Unfortunately, I won't have many options with that, ESE pods are Lavazza/Illy only I think?
> 
> I did try coffee bags, but I only found Taylor and they were horrible.
> 
> Do you know the big coffee carafes they use in conferences/seminars? That coffee is always amazing! How do they do that?


I used to take some of those with me when camping before I've got a proper grinder, there were some actually quite nice to get in a café in my home town but can't remember the make..this was 5 years ago. They were expensive too..1 euro for one 7g pod.

You must have attended some well catered events, my experience is contrary, even at the Dresden Nexus conference the coffee was awful


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

coffeer said:


> Do you know the big coffee carafes they use in conferences/seminars? That coffee is always amazing! How do they do that?


Big batch filter brewers.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> You need scales , pouring kettle. Or a French press.
> 
> A French press would be miles simpler.


The small Espro travel press might be a good option, @coffeer you could weigh out your ground coffee into the press before going to the kitchen/boiler, it has an internal marking for "max coffee". You could conceivably start the brew before you start work as the press will keep it hot for ages (probably too hot to drink in a short break). Wash it out at lunchtime, the end of the day, or at home?

https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/espro-travel-press


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

any coffee, whether it is french press or conference coffee is a scientific method of extracting coffee from grounds. You need to know a recipe. How much coffee, what water temp, how long to brew for......it is not a guessing game!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> any coffee, whether it is french press or conference coffee is a scientific method of extracting coffee from grounds. You need to know a recipe. How much coffee, what water temp, how long to brew for......it is not a guessing game!


I don't think coffeer's circumstances allow him to be as exacting as the rest of us might usually be. French press coffee, even if you start with boiling water, will usually reach a plateau of extraction based on grind size (you can be too coarse & extraction will be low, but I haven't seen being very fine increase possible extraction, in fact like every other method it seems to drop), not time, if you use a little more/less water it is essentially just stronger/weaker more than a higher/lower extraction.

Drip & espresso use the grind size to steer contact time & extraction, so are not suited to eye-balling methods.


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

OK, but that thread is about a good aromatic (natural coffee flavour) ground coffee! which should I get? decaf please


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Illy, most supermarkets


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeer said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is there a ground aromatic (not artificial aroma, just good coffee aroma) decaff coffee?


Your best bet would be to work across the supermarket shelves/Amazon until you find one you like.


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Your best bet would be to work across the supermarket shelves/Amazon until you find one you like.


how can I find the one I like? I cannot open them on the shelve


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Big batch filter brewers.


is that immersion or pour over or?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

coffeer said:


> is that immersion or pour over or?


Pourover, big & expensive. Why does it matter if it's pourover or immersion?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeer said:


> how can I find the one I like? I cannot open them on the shelve


Patently not. Ergo buy a bag, test it out and if it's not to your taste try another.


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Pourover, big & expensive. Why does it matter if it's pourover or immersion?


so to know how to replicate it!

does pourover and immersion produce the same coffee?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

coffeer said:


> so to know how to replicate it!
> 
> does pourover and immersion produce the same coffee?


Both can produce delicious coffee, if you follow a good recipe.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

coffeer said:


> how can I find the one I like? I cannot open them on the shelve


you can, but then you'll have to face the consequences


----------

